# deer decoys



## subdude

Does anyone know for certain whether or not it is legal to hunt over a deer decoy in VA? Can't find anything in the regs. Thanks.


----------



## Predator

*decoy*

There's no rule against it.


----------



## subdude

I called VDGF and the guy said they aren't legal. Seems to me they ought to put that in the book! Several guys I know whom I consider to be ethical hunters use them, so I'm still not sure.


----------



## Predator

*Decoys*

Here is the reply from the guy at VDGIF:

Yes, deer decoys are legal in VA. By copy of this email, I will ask our Law Enforcement division to provide you information on how best to get in contact with the CPO in your area.



If you have any questions or need any additional information, please don't hesitate to call. 

Sincerely, 
W. Matt Knox 
Deer Project Coordinator 
Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries 
[email protected]


----------



## saltandsand

They are legal in Maryland, that I know. Need to look at electronics, those may not be the same locally.


----------



## subdude

Thanks, Matt. I appreciate your time. That's not what I heard from someone else, but I'll take your word for it. I do think mention should be made in the regs book just so folks know.


----------

